# Ontario Golden Rescue Picnic Sept. 13/09



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Goldilocks said:


> The 17th annual Golden Rescue Picnic will take place on Sunday, September 13 at SuperdogCentral in Bowmanville, Ontario. Cost is $5.00 per person and includes a BBQ lunch. There will be lots of activities including dock diving demonstrations and your Golden will have a chance to try it out too. Greg Kinear and Leslie Chung will be there doing pet phots again this year as well. There will be games, a best dressed dog competition and prizes. This picnic will go ahead rain or shine as there is an 8,000 sq.ft airconditioned gymnasium. Keeping my fingers crossed that the weather is better than last year and we can actually be outside! For further information please visit http://www.golden-rescue.net/


 just out of curiosity are you with golden rescue? i got the email about this and was thinking about going.....


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

asiacat said:


> just out of curiosity are you with golden rescue? i got the email about this and was thinking about going.....


My husband is the webmaster for Golden Rescue. The email you got wasn't from me but from one of the volunteers organizing the event. 

We went to the picnic last year and I have never seen so many Goldens in one place! It was amazing but it also poured rain like crazy. Hoping for better weather this year.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I think there is a dog show in Georgetown I was thinking of checking out that weekend, but maybe I'll be able to head Eastwards to check this out too.. I'll keep it in mind!

Too bad we can't co-ordinate it with our own GRF Southern Ontario Meet #2!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I think there is a dog show in Georgetown I was thinking of checking out that weekend, but maybe I'll be able to head Eastwards to check this out too.. I'll keep it in mind!
> 
> Too bad we can't co-ordinate it with our own GRF Southern Ontario Meet #2!


 that would be a great idea...or keep it open for whoever can make the picnic as a kind of meet up and still do the meet up the following weekend.......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I remember going to this!! The rain really put a damper on things... (just picture a hot gym with at least a hundred panting (some wet from rain) Golden Retrievers haha

Anyone remember Ozzie rolling over to be pet by everyone haha he's such a silly boy.


----------

